# mount: fdesc : Operation not supported by device.



## notfed (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

I have a FreeBSD 8.2 virtual machine (running on Hyper-V) which worked fine in the past.  After having not used it for several months, I recently tried to boot into it and am seeing the following errors at boot:


```
WARNING: / was not properly dismounted
  ...
  Mounting local file systems:WARNING: /tmp was not properly dismounted
  WARNING: /usr was not properly dismounted
  WARNING: /var was not properly dismounted
  mount: fdesc : Operation not supported by device.
  Mounting /etc/fstab filesystems failed,  startup aborted
  ERROR: ABORTING BOOT (sending SIGTERM to parent)!
  Jan 4 11:46:35 init: /bin/sh on /etc/rc terminated abnormally, going to single user mode
  Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:
```

The "was not properly dismounted" messages seems to go away after doing *fsck -y*, but the "Operation not supported by device" error does not.


----------



## notfed (Jan 4, 2012)

Okay, I just looked in /etc/fstab and saw a line with device "fdesc".  I commented the line out, which fixed the problem.  No idea where that came from, but a pretty obvious fix.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2012)

Somebody must have added it because fdescfs(5) isn't turned on by default.

If I'm not mistaken some Java JREs use it.


----------



## Booblik (Feb 18, 2012)

After similar problem I've noticed that a record in /etc/fstab contains an error (fdescsf instead of fdescfs). 

According to another errors (warnings) :


```
WARNING: / was not properly dismounted
```
Try to mount (umount) these devices manually in Single User mode.


----------

